# Browning BAR 7mm Rem. Mag Issue



## byrdman68 (Oct 17, 2011)

Today I went to sight in some of the rifles in the house and my dad's Browning BAR 7mm Mag is not grouping at all. The best 3 shot group is 8in and it's just spraying shots. I was shooting from sandbags at 60 yards. I checked all of the screws for tightness. I came to the conclusion that the scope was bad. I decided to put another scope I had laying around on it. I shot a 3 shot group with the same results. Just for good measure I tried it with another scope with the same outcome. The gun has an aftermarket muzzle break so I decided to remove it and retry, also with the same results. I'm lost as to what could be causing this. I was shooting 139 gr. BTSP Hornady Custom ammunition. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## born2hunt (Dec 1, 2011)

My brother had the same issue with his BAR in 300 win mag.
The problem turned out to be copper fouling in the rifling.
there are several ways to remove it,he had a gunsmith friend do it & it went back to grouping well.


----------



## jmoser (Dec 7, 2011)

born2hunt said:


> My brother had the same issue with his BAR in 300 win mag.
> The problem turned out to be copper fouling in the rifling.
> there are several ways to remove it,he had a gunsmith friend do it & it went back to grouping well.



I have 2 Browning rifles and both of them were very very sensitive to copper fouling.  Do not know if it is 'tight bore' or the rifling pattern or the bbl material / plating but Brownings seem to like to collect copper like a scrap dealer.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 7, 2011)

I busted the action in my BAR 06' shooting Hornady's out of it. Just sayin'


----------



## Hunter_30540 (Jan 1, 2012)

My uncle had a 7 Rem Mag that had issues. I remember a gunsmith re-crowned the barrel and it shot better than new. You might want to consider letting a gunsmith look at it.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 1, 2012)

i got a browning 7mag and at 100 yards its a tack driver


----------



## Summersw (Jan 2, 2012)

Copper fouling or severe crown damage.

Did you look for any type of pattern to the groups? 
(Method to the madness) 

Were they up and down strings?
Left and right lines?
Any key holing? 
If you shot at a clean white piece of paper was there a dark shadow around the bullet hole?

Things to think of...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 15, 2012)

Clean the gun really good, then clean again......
Test fire at least two 3 shot groups....If better, repeat above...
Copper fouling can be really hard to get out.....


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Jan 17, 2012)

if it is copper fouling: there are cleaners you spray into barrel, cork it, and leave overnight then re-spary and wipe out. supposed to remove everything. ive never used them though.

if that doesnt do it then yes take to a smith and have barrel crown checked.

another thought that i have seen many times: remove scope and mounts entirely, remove action from stock. re assemble from scratch. make sure everything is tightened down correctly. make sure barrel is floated. then set scope mounts making sure they are true to eachother. set scope making sure its level with action. try again. sometimes a wood stock that has sat around may have collected moisture off and on causing it to warp and bind on the action and barrel causing these issues too.


----------



## Addicted (Jan 18, 2012)

This is good info. I have a BAR .300 Win mag. I've had the gun since '87.
It has the same problem. In the last few years 6-8" group at 100 yds is about best I can do. I thought it was me.

Its been a great reliable gun and I keep it clean "best I can". The action looks and operates perfect. I love the gun and kill deer with it every year. Although I did miss a deer and a yote this year. That bugs me because I don't miss.

But it is 24 yrs old. I guess I need to have it checked for copper fouling, ect,ect,ect. I will check it for all these things you guys have mentioned.

Thanks for posting "Byrdman68" Now I know I'm not alone.


----------

